# Ajouter un disque dur ssd sur un mac book pro mid 2010



## francisbdf49 (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je possède un mac book pro 15 pouces de mi 2010 avec un i5, 4go de ram (DIMM, 1066Mhz, DDR3) et un HDD de 320 go (5400t/min) que j'utilise pour faire de la MAO.

J'aimerais investir dans un disque dur SSD (que je mettrais en plus du HDD) pour améliorer ses performances ainsi que passer de 4 à 8 Go de ram.

J'ai trouvé ceci pour le SSD : Kit Disque SSD Samsung Série 840 Evo 250 Go + Boîtier et Optical Bay - Disque SSD - Samsung - MacWay

et ça pour la ram : Mémoire Crucial 8Go (2 x 4Go) SODIMM DDR3 1066MHz PC3-8500 - Mémoire - MICRON - MacWay

mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit compatible.

Pouvez-vous me le confirmer et éventuellement me donner le lien d'un tuto adapté ?

Quel DD remplacera le graveur DVD ?

Merci d'avance

Francisbdf49


----------



## thomashack (12 Novembre 2013)

Salut,
Oui cela est compatible 

très bon choix ! 

Dans l'espace du lecteur optique tu peux mettre le SSD ou le HDD c'est toi qui voit cela ne change absolument rien ! 

Il y a plein de tuto sur youtube et sur la toile c'est très facile en plus d'installation pas de soucis a te faire


----------



## DJ-Snowly (13 Novembre 2013)

Salut francisbdf49,

Excellent choix il me semble ! Mais attention, ton Macbook Pro de 2010 possède une nape SATA 2, tu seras donc bridé à des débits bien moindre que sur des Macbook Pro plus récent. Possédant moi même un Macbook Pro de 2010 avec un SSD, en générale le débit ne dépasse pas les 200mo/s en lecture écriture, quelque soit le SSD que tu prendras !

Néanmoins, par rapport à un disque dur classique, ça reste le jour et la nuit ! 

Pour la RAM, elle me semble bien compatible, donc pas de soucis. Au pire, si tu as un problème tu préviens MacWay et tu peux faire un échange (du vécu avec eux, ils sont très pro).

Concernant un tuto pour changer ton lecteur SuperDrive, tu trouveras ton bonheur sur YouTube, j'ai pu faire le changement sans trop de difficulté en environ 30 - 40 mins ! Puis c'est une bonne occasion pour nettoyer l'intérieur de ton Mac ! 

Pour finir, n'oublie pas de placer le SSD dans le lecteur initial de ton disque dur, et de placer ton disque dur dans l'adaptateur placé là ou il y avait le SuperDrive, c'est juste pour optimiser les performances du SSD !

Voilà, bon courage à toi


----------



## JM66 (14 Novembre 2013)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Pour finir, n'oublie pas de placer le SSD dans le lecteur initial de ton disque dur, et de placer ton disque dur dans l'adaptateur placé là ou il y avait le SuperDrive, c'est juste pour optimiser les performances du SSD !



Intéressante solution.

Je m'apprête à faire de même pour mon MBPro 2x2.53Mhz 15 pouces. La migration du disque HDD vers le slot SuperDrive règlerait 2 problèmes:


la sauvegarde simplifiée de ses données durant le changement de disque (pas de migration vers un troisième support)

le fait que  j'ai appris ça sur un tuto sur YouTube  il est recommandé de laisser le disque dur SSD vide à 50% à cause de l'écriture aléatoire (sur ce dernier point, j'ai des doutes tout de même)  à moins d'activer une fonction TRIM, et donc je pourrais laisser une partie des données sur le HDD (mais du coup il faut acheter un lecteur DVD/CD USB).
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## DJ-Snowly (15 Novembre 2013)

JM66 a dit:


> Intéressante solution.
> 
> Je m'apprête à faire de même pour mon MBPro 2x2.53Mhz 15 pouces. La migration du disque HDD vers le slot SuperDrive règlerait 2 problèmes:
> 
> ...




Pour le SSD, je suis pas sûr que ce soit vérifier pour les 50% vide, personnellement le miens est petit et est toujours plein à 70 - 80%, et je n'ai pas vu de chut de débit. Bien entendu, j'ai activé le trim.

Après l'avantage de mettre le disque dur dans la baie du SuperDrive c'est évidemment le gain de place, et la facilité de migration. Si tu n'utilises pas souvent ton lecteur DVD tu peux largement t'en passer. Je ne m'en serais vraiment jamais moi, pour cela que j'ai opté pour cette option les yeux fermés ! Puis j'ai d'autres ordinateurs chez moi qui me permettent de graver CD/DVD.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2013)

JM66 a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Les 50 % de place libre me laissent dubitatif
Par contre, je pense que tu peux activer le Trim.


----------



## JM66 (20 Novembre 2013)

Une fois installé le SSD d'usine dans le Mac, comment cela se passe-t-il pour installer le système?

A l'achat, un mac est préinstallé Là, on part de "nulle part"


----------



## inoga (20 Novembre 2013)

Simple, tu te fais une clef bootable avec diskmaker et tu démarre en appuyant sur alt.
Tu choisi ta clef comme disque de démarrage et l'install commence comme une clean install.

J'attends mon macbook pro 15 demain, je ferais exactement ça en le recevant. Virer le HDD500go et mettre mon SSD Crucial M4 de 256Go qui est actuellement dans l'iMac duquel j'écris.

Par la suite j'achèterai le kit pour remplacer le superdrive et ça me permettra de recycler le HDD500go 5400tr livré avec mon macbook pro.

Elle est pas belle la vie !

PS: tu vas voir un SSD ça change la vie !


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2013)

JM66 a dit:


> Une fois installé le SSD d'usine dans le Mac, comment cela se passe-t-il pour installer le système?





inoga a dit:


> Simple, tu te fais une clef bootable avec diskmaker et tu démarre en appuyant sur alt.


Tout en sachant que pour les machines "récentes" (en gros, celles qui moins de deux ans), il suffit de démarrer en gardant enfoncées les touches cmd R. Connexion Internet obligatoire (faut bien que la machine aille chercher l'OS quelque part ).


----------



## Deejay-Joe (20 Novembre 2013)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Salut francisbdf49,
> 
> Excellent choix il me semble ! Mais attention, ton Macbook Pro de 2010 possède une nape SATA 2, tu seras donc bridé à des débits bien moindre que sur des Macbook Pro plus récent. Possédant moi même un Macbook Pro de 2010 avec un SSD, en générale le débit ne dépasse pas les 200mo/s en lecture écriture, quelque soit le SSD que tu prendras !




j'apporte un complément a tes affirmation 

La différence entre le sata 2 et le sata 3 ne ce ressent pas du tout en utilisation classique , un mac en sata 3 ne démarrera pas plus vite qu'un mac en sata 2, les programme ne s'ouvriront pas plus vite non plus 

la vraie différence va ce ressentir si on utilise des dd externe très rapide qui dépasserais les débit du sata 2, actuellement les hdd usb3 donne en général une centaine de mo/s donc les débit d'un ssd sata 2 suffisent, par contre si on utilise des ssd en usb 3 ou en tunderbold la on noterais une vraie différence entre sata 2 et 3  mai la on est bien loin du compte .

Pour info les débit théorique du sata 2 sont de 300mo/s et 270Mo/s dans la pratique.. 
avec mes Crucial m4 256 j'atteins bridé avec le sata 2 : 268 mo/s en  lecture et 260mo/s en écriture, sur mon macbook pro 15" 2010.


----------



## inoga (21 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tout en sachant que pour les machines "récentes" (en gros, celles qui moins de deux ans), il suffit de démarrer en gardant enfoncées les touches cmd R. Connexion Internet obligatoire (faut bien que la machine aille chercher l'OS quelque part ).



Il ne faut pas être pressé non plus...


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2013)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Salut francisbdf49,
> 
> Excellent choix il me semble ! Mais attention, ton Macbook Pro de 2010 possède une nape SATA 2, tu seras donc bridé à des débits bien moindre que sur des Macbook Pro plus récent. Possédant moi même un Macbook Pro de 2010 avec un SSD, en générale le débit ne dépasse pas les 200mo/s en lecture écriture, quelque soit le SSD que tu prendras !
> 
> Néanmoins, par rapport à un disque dur classique, ça reste le jour et la nuit !



Faut quand même pas non plus exagérer, les derniers DD comme le 7K1000 d'Hitachi te balancent du 130 Mo/s, c'est pas 10 fois moins


----------



## JM66 (29 Janvier 2014)

Pour éviter une double opération, pourquoi ne pas simplement installer à la place du DVD (condamné) le SSD, et le désigner ensuite comme disque de démarrage?

Ça simplifie beaucoup de choses!


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2014)

JM66 a dit:


> Pour éviter une double opération, pourquoi ne pas simplement installer à la place du DVD (condamné) le SSD, et le désigner ensuite comme disque de démarrage?
> 
> Ça simplifie beaucoup de choses!



Le bus du lecteur optique est moins rapide  et franchement changer le DD ça se fait en 4 minutes donc ça pénalise de pas grand chose ...


----------



## Noctes (31 Janvier 2014)

Salut, donc moi pour info j'ai un MacBook Pro mid 2010 i7, je viens d'installer un ssd samsung série 840 pro à la place de mon disque dur et j'ai mis mon ancien HDD à la place de mon superdrive grace au kit flancrest. J'ai choisis le Samsung pro car j'avais vu dans différent forum que le samqung evo avait des problèmes avec les mac et que le trim mal gère, en plus y a une garantie de 5ans . J'ai contacté directement samsung pour la procédure d'activation du trim et tout fonctionne . Pour ma mémoire je suis déjà à 8Go depuis 2 ans acheté chez macway. 

Je suis content de ces changements mon mac revit


----------



## JM66 (31 Janvier 2014)

Quid de l'accès à ses données sur l'ancien disque en multisession?

Est-ce que vous avez 


laissé la bibliothèque iTunes et iPhoto sur l'ancien disque, et réalloué l'accès depuis le SSD?
recopié ces mêmes bibliothèques sur le SSD?
Dans la première solution, comment ça se passe avec la multisession?
Dans la deuxième solution, est-ce qu'une simple copie de tout le répertoire de chaque bibliothèque suffit? Ou y'a-t-il une opération particulière à effectuer qui serait plus "propre"?


----------



## Noctes (31 Janvier 2014)

Donc moi j'ai mis les bibliothèques, vidéo, téléchargement et autre sur le disque dur pour garder de la place sur le ssd. Pour se faire j'ai copié le contenant et je l'ai collé sans les répertoire qui se sont créés. Et je trouve ne pas perde trop de vitesse d'accès.


----------



## JM66 (1 Février 2014)

Noctes a dit:


> j'ai copié le contenant et je l'ai collé sans les répertoire qui se sont créés. .



Est-ce que tu pourrais détailler cette opération? Je ne la comprend pas


----------



## Noctes (2 Février 2014)

Pour ce faire, rendez-vous dans les Préférences Système, onglet « Comptes » (a). Cliquez le petit cadenas (b) et entrez votre mot de passe, puis faites un clic-droit > « Options avancées » sur le nom de votre compte (c).



Apparaît alors un panneau qui ne laisse aucun doute : trifouiller ici sans savoir ce que l'on fait risque d'endommager Mac OS X. Le seul bouton que vous devez toucher est le bouton « Choisir » en vis-à-vis de ligne « Répertoire de départ ». Cliquez, et naviguez jusqu'au dossier Utilisateur sur votre disque dur, puis validez.



Redémarrez. Normalement, tout s'est bien passé : le système et les applications stockés sur le SSD, et votre dossier Utilisateur est stocké sur le disque secondaire. Dans la barre latérale du Finder, tous les raccourcis vous emmènent sur le disque secondaire, sans que vous n'ayez besoin de naviguer. Comme Mac OS X sait où trouver votre Bibliothèque utilisateur et votre Bureau, vous avez récupéré votre fond d'écran, vos préférences, votre Dock, etc.

Ne reste donc plus qu'à supprimer le dossier Utilisateur vide du SSD, et le système inutile du disque dur, aux quelques fichiers que vous souhaitez préserver près.


----------

